# Why don't EMT's have license plates?



## paramedichopeful (Jul 15, 2009)

I was on another creative thinking binge the other day and hatched out another one of my half-baked stupid questions: why is it that if you're a FF you get a special license plate to put on your personal vehicle but if you're a Medic or EMT you don't? can someone answer this question in a NICE way? I don't want 50 FF/Medics coming after me with needles lol.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 15, 2009)

Because most of us know it's not a bright idea to advertise you are a medical professional on your car.


----------



## reaper (Jul 15, 2009)

Use the search function!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2009)

They do exist.  Look at your local DMV / Sec. of State office


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 16, 2009)

Indiana used to have them, but no longer does.  Not really sure why though since you can get one for just about anything else.  Maybe they just weren't getting enough interest in them.  If you check out our BMV's website, you find out that there are only 75 different plates that you can choose from.



Sasha said:


> Because most of us know it's not a bright idea to advertise you are a medical professional on your car.



Indiana has a plate for nurses/nursing, and you would not believe how many of them I see around all the time.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends on your state, Cal is right now trying to see if there's enough interest to start issuing them.  BUT, they don't get you out of anything.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 16, 2009)

I've said this before, the only reason I would ever get an EMS plate was if it would get me out of tickets.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 16, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've said this before, the only reason I would ever get an EMS plate was if it would get me out of tickets.



I agree with that!!!!  

Well if we all had EMS plates, just think of all the questions we could add to the "Dumbest thing you have been asked" thread lol


----------



## Sasha (Jul 16, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Indiana has a plate for nurses/nursing, and you would not believe how many of them I see around all the time.



Just because nurses do it doesn't make it a bright idea.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Epi-do (Jul 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Just because nurses do it doesn't make it a bright idea.



Not saying that it does.  Just pointing out that around here there are other medical professionals that opt to do it.


----------



## paccookie (Jul 16, 2009)

Georgia has one.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 16, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've said this before, the only reason I would ever get an EMS plate was if it would get me out of tickets.



Same. 

In some places, EMS-only members of fire departments can get fire tags, which can mean not having to pay a car tax. I'd consider that.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

ok so unless this is going to get you out of tickets would it not be safe to say that this has wacker all over it?? Unless the proceeds go to a charity or something like a lot of the special plates here in MA do I don't think I would be getting one


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 16, 2009)

There isn't a generic EMS one in Ontario, but there is an Ontario Paramedic Association one that I will be getting to show my membership and continued support for this professional association.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldnt really consider it whacker, nothing wrong with taking a little pride in the work you do. Its not like youre carrying a jump bag and O2 with you in your own personal vehicle.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 16, 2009)

ok, my idea behind it was that if they could have the EMS plates cost maybe a tad bit more ( 5 bucks maybe) and then have that extra money go to the support the families of those KIA. maybe even have it personalized, like have the name of a Medic or somebody that got killed trying to save someone else. i dont know, my ideas really aren't that clear to anyone but me


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

Good thread from the past:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10110


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> ok, my idea behind it was that if they could have the EMS plates cost maybe a tad bit more ( 5 bucks maybe) and then have that extra money go to the support the families of those KIA. maybe even have it personalized, like have the name of a Medic or somebody that got killed trying to save someone else. i dont know, my ideas really aren't that clear to anyone but me


 
The costs do vary from state to state and go to different programs as you can see from the above post and the thread I linked.

I also have my opinion if the medic was killed out of not following protocols to stay safe and died in vain just to be a "hero". 

If they died in the line of duty they may now qualify for PSOB which has been extended to EMS providers even if they are not part of a Public Safety agency.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2009)

NM has EMS plates. The extra fee goes to the state OEMS


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 16, 2009)

emt.dan said:


>



<cough> <cough> whacker <cough> <cough>


----------



## atropine (Jul 16, 2009)

Why would anyone want an emt license plate in the first place?, "Ricky Rescue"


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

thats were I was going with it but like I said if it went to a good cause or would get me out of tickets i would have one on in a second lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 16, 2009)

atropine said:


> Why would anyone want an emt license plate in the first place?, "Ricky Rescue"


For once, I agree with you.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> <cough> <cough> whacker <cough> <cough>



Just want to put it out there... for the record.... I am not a resident of Virginia, and that is NOT my license plate. I do find it humorless, nonetheless. Members of this forum know how I react to extreme whackerdom, yet how much I am one myself (MrConspiracy!).


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 16, 2009)

*re*

The issue with the proposed California EMS plates is that they a fan plates.  You dont need to be an EMS responder to get them


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

Corky said:


> The issue with the proposed California EMS plates is that they a fan plates.  You dont need to be an EMS responder to get them



although ma doesn't have ems plates (yet that is) they are the same... Anyone can just go get the fire fighter plate or any other of the specific plates


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 16, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I was on another creative thinking binge the other day and hatched out another one of my half-baked stupid questions: why is it that if you're a FF you get a special license plate to put on your personal vehicle but if you're a Medic or EMT you don't? can someone answer this question in a NICE way? I don't want 50 FF/Medics coming after me with needles lol.



PA has them along with a whole bunch of other organizations that you can get one for.


----------



## MRE (Jul 16, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> although ma doesn't have ems plates (yet that is) they are the same... Anyone can just go get the fire fighter plate or any other of the specific plates



Not quite.  The MA firefighter plate is really the "Firefighter Memorial Plate" which just means you have made a donation to the firefighter's memorial, not that you are a firefighter.

Some of the specialty plates cannot be obtained by just anyone.  To get vetran plates you have to prove that you served, and to get an amateur radio plate, you have to submit a copy of your FCC license.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 16, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Not quite.  The MA firefighter plate is really the "Firefighter Memorial Plate" which just means you have made a donation to the firefighter's memorial, not that you are a firefighter.
> 
> Some of the specialty plates cannot be obtained by just anyone.  To get vetran plates you have to prove that you served, and to get an amateur radio plate, you have to submit a copy of your FCC license.



I stand corrected, I knew about needing the dd14 for the veteran plate though just didn't think to put it in my reply lol


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 17, 2009)

*New Mexico EMT plate..*

I have one on my vehicle. I got it for reasons of professional pride. Just like I have an NREMT decal in my back window.

Some people who have them say they also hope that perhaps if they get pulled over for something minor, the cop will let them off easy out of courtesy/respect for their profession. I don't place much stock in that idea myself.

Here is a link to what the NM plate looks like.

http://www.nmems.org/images/EMSPLATE.JPG


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 17, 2009)

New York State has "Volunteer Ambulance Service" license plates in addition to the EMT and Paramedic varieties.

I am not certain about any formal or informal privileges granted with any of the plates. However, I have "heard" that volunteers driving vehicles with VAS license plates can have one red light as apposed to the standard green light.

(I mention "heard" because this would be true _*only*_ if VAS plates would turn your vehicle into an authorized emergency vehicle)

FYI, I do not have special plates nor lights.

Sources:
http://www.nysdmv.com/emerg.htm
http://www.nysgtsc.state.ny.us/emer-vt.htm


----------



## ResTech (Jul 17, 2009)

PA has EMS vanity plates.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 18, 2009)

ResTech said:


> PA has EMS vanity plates.



Do you mean anyone can get them by vanity plates? If so your are mistaken you must be a member of a fire co that does QRS or an EMS agency.


----------

